

Any suggested links for Firefox extension development? - gregp

I found a few sites via google, most of them are old and seem out of date - any suggestions?<p>Thanks
======
utnick
[http://roachfiend.com/archives/2004/12/08/how-to-create-
fire...](http://roachfiend.com/archives/2004/12/08/how-to-create-firefox-
extensions/)

I read that guys article to get the basics down, also he has a good batch file
for compiling the extension on windows that I use

I go to xulplanet.com or mozilla for specific or in depth things

------
brianr
Existing extensions are a great source for example code... as long as they're
written in JavaScript, extensions are as open source as HTML pages. Just
download the extension and unzip it.

